# informal poll



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

in order to justify getting some more blanks and building some more rods in the name of research, i would really like to know everyones personal favorite make and model of blank for throwing topwaters and also for plastics. i realize that everyone may fish a little different, but thats ok. im just looking for a start to get the ol brain spinning. thank you


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

I have built a lot on the MHX blanks for customers as well as for myself. Light and strong and they have just come out with a High Modulus blank that I ordered Monday to do a build on.


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

I've also built a few on the MHX blanks... they're nice... Mud Hole's CRM blank by Lamiglas is also a good bang for your buck. But my favorite and hands down lightest on the market is the Lamiglas XMG50 LP842. Awesome blanks with a great warranty... and they're made in the USA.

I've made a lot of people think twice about their Laguna's, Waterloo's, etc...

But I guess as Custom Rod Builders, that's something we all do quite often!


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

To answer your question, personally I love the MHX SJ843 for throwing top water. I've built 2 for myself and they've served me very well by catching some pretty nice money fish. 
If I'm throwing weightless jerk baits, I'm partial to the MHX CB843 or 845.

I just finished a new prototype blank for them that isn't on the market yet but be on the look out for the MHX L843. I fished it this weekend and man o man is it a wonder to fish. If you're interested in reading a full report on this blank, please visit: http://www.gofishn.com/gear/346-mhx-custom-rod-blanks-l843

Or if your interested in any of the other blanks in the MHX line up feel free to contact me or visit www.fishmhx.com and I'll do my best to lead you in the right direction.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Also look at the St Croix line....


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

The MHX L842 is a winner for someone that wants to switch from lures to a popping cork with bait or plastic. I built one for my fishing buddy and he loves it. He lives at Tiki Island so he fishes quite often. My personal favorite for cork or hard plastic lures is the Batson RX8 845 XP. I have also built two rods on two FTU blanks: MB843 and CB843 but have not had a chance to fish them. FTU also carries an L842 that looks and feels just like the MHX. For topwaters I use an SC368XF rod that I built several years ago. It also doubles as my shrimp tail rod. It is a powerhouse, extra fast tip and a powerful butt. It took me a while to get used to casting with shrimptails. It is also my jerk bait rod. I still have several Cotton Cordel Red Fins.


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks for the replies and keep em coming. im at least passably familiar with almost all the brands out there and was looking more for the actual model numbers you prefer for the different techniques. kinda like ellisredfish and fishin styx did. i will check into the L model of the mhx certainly. what does the L stand for? what i would like to start to keep me busy over the next several months is to build a set of one tail rod, one corky type rod, one topwater rod. i generally have all those tied on at the same time anyway, just on my assorted collection. it may be overly anal but i would like to build purpose built rods for this. and again i realize everyone is different, my topwater rods are stiffer than my buddy likes and his feel like a noodle to me. just trying to get a feel for what your favorites are for the different techniques to get my brain going. they won't necessarily all end up the same brand, but they could. heres my contribution, the by far best blank i have found for throwing maulers with plastics under them is the rainshadow ip963f. mated with the spinning reel of your choice it is divine for that purpose. or freelining shrimp. thanks again for your time.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*blanks*

St Croix SCIII 3SW70MLF.Built quite a few for some guys and have one myself and love it. Very light and seem to be holding up great.My weighs in just short of 3oz. Ive been building on the MHX blanks too and really like them also.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

YakMan said:


> St Croix SCIII 3SW70MLF.Built quite a few for some guys and have one myself and love it. Very light and seem to be holding up great.My weighs in just short of 3oz.


 Never tried that one but the 3SW70MF is hands down, one of my favorites. Great folks that build them also....For the price, or any price for that matter, the Batson IP843 is an excellent blank.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

delrod said:


> i will check into the L model of the mhx certainly. what does the L stand for?


The "L" is the series, which is the light salt water series



delrod said:


> one tail rod


I'd give a lot of thought to the MHX L842 or the SJ842 (spin jig, 84" long, 2 power)
Just depending on what type of tip you like. If you like a softer, more moderate fast tip go with the L842. For a faster tip, go with the SJ842 but you'll like either blank.



delrod said:


> one corky type rod


Again, I'd probably check out the MHX SJ842 or 3 depending on the general level of power you like for this set up. Either blank will work well for throwing corkys.



delrod said:


> one topwater rod.


My personal favorite is the SJ843 but you might be interested in the MB 873 or 4 if you like a super fast taper for working plugs.

Again, if I can help you in any way, please don't hesitate to contact me.


----------

